# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Một bài viét vè mã nguồn mở

## thutrang

http://www4.thanhnien.com.vn/CNTT/2008/4/14/234486.tno

đây cũng là một trang web rất hay vê nguòn mở các bạn xem tham khảo có thể áp dụng cho các trường đại học http://elearning.ioit-hcm.ac.vn/course/category.php?id=14

----------

